# Rest in Peace Gracie



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw. Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, Twyla, I'm so sorry to read this. Dear little Gracie, you will always be loved.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry. The gang just won't be the same. Gracie will be missed[emoji174][emoji252][emoji257]


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Twyla, I am so sorry for your loss. Gracie, run free to the Bridge and join your waiting Momma. We have loved you during your time here as we have gotten to know you ♥. Your earthly Mom has been extraordinary, and we know she has loved you so much. Rest well, dear girl.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

RIP dear Gracie.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. 😔


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know she was for long your problem child, but you helped her so much, giving her very happy years. Your mother would be proud and grateful - I can see them in my mind's eye, together again and laughing.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss 😞. Sending you hugs


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. You are such a wonderful person for caring for her like you did.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. Gracie was so loved and so well looked after. That little girl will leave a big hole. Run free, happy and whole, little girl.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

RIP Sweet Gracie, wordly troubles are no longer.Rest with your Mama.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh how sad. RIP Gracie xxx


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Sweet girl. Rest in peace.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry, Twyla. You took such good care of her and now she’s back with your mom. RIP.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss Twyla, run free lil Gracie!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank everyone.
Gracie was a force of nature and it's very quiet here right now.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sending you and the gang love, Twyla.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

twyla said:


> Thank everyone.
> Gracie was a force of nature and it's very quiet here right now.


Force of nature indeed. It must be a weird disconcerting mix of sorrow and relief now to go about your business without pushing against the headwind generated by that little force of nature.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m so very sorry….Sending hugs as you grieve the loss of your little Gracie.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss 😢


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Aww..


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh, I’m so sorry—rest in peace, dear Gracie.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm so sorry, Twyla.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending virtual hugs! 💓


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

So so sorry for your loss. Rest easy sweet Gracie


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Love to you and the gang.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. You gave her amazing years.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, Twyla, I'm so sorry to hear about Gracie. May she have a wonderful time over the rainbow bridge and may your heart heal. Blessed be.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

You were both fortunate to have each other. 🧡


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

How sad. And how special Gracie was.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You did your late Mom proud with your care of her difficult dog. Gracie, like all your dogs got the best care and kindness when many others in a similar situation would not have chosen that hard road. Rest In Peace Gracie. Condolences on her passing.


----------



## Puppytime (Jul 18, 2021)

twyla said:


> You are free to run to your momma.
> View attachment 482967


I’m so sorry to read this. They definitely leave a huge hole in our heart when they are gone. Hugs to you and may you fondly remember the good times spent with her.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Rest in peace Gracie


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Very sorry to see this. Be at peace Gracie, and I wish you well Twyla.


----------

